# Strange Question



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone else s' poo have webbed feet? Amiee Jane does, Miles does too. Two others at work have doodles too (chi-poo and golden-doodle), but they haven't checked their paws. I know it's a poodle thing.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now Lynn that sounds like it needs backing up with a photo lol...... Mine haven't ( I don't think they do xx ) x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Think that's what is known as frogspaw.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wanted to get a better picture, but she started crying.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea maybe a better picture. Kind of hard to see. Maybe someone else should hold her and you take the picture would help.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Forget it. Not worth it.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

some cockers have a small web between there toes ,it is not a true web but it does help them swim, maybe that is what she is seeing.,,,,,,,,,,,,,SL


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, I know I posted this long ago, but I have a better picture (and one of Miles's paw, too)


----------

